# Venustus with Black spots on front lip **pictures**



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a venustus that I have bred a while ago ( 



 )



















This is actually the last venustus that I have of the offspring (roughly 100 fry) of which I bred. I temporarily have this fish in a 29gallon tank, once again this is temporary. He has been moved to this 29gallon for about 4 weeks while I have been searching craigslist for a larger aquarium. Although he is in the 29 gallon I have TWO marineland Penguin 330 filters squeezed on the back of this tank. I also have a nice air pump on the tank to boot. He is eating pellets fine and i dare say that i fed him some minnows as well (which may also have to do with these black spots).

I believe that there is some sort of black algae growing in the tank which may be part of the reason for this thread. Unfortunately today I have noticed a couple black spots on his lip. I would take a picture but unfortunately I do not have a working camera at the moment.

The black spots look similar to that on these fishes:



















After seeing these small black spots I did a 20% water change and added a couple tablespoons of salt (tank has about 1tablespoon per 5 gallons).

Can anyone diagnose my Venustus as to what this could be?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I don't see any black spots. Are you talking about the "tear drop" looking markings on his face. If so, those are normal...he's just struttin' his stuff.

If you mean the black spots on the bodies of the other fish, those are either just imperfections (like freckles, moles, or birthmarks on a person), or a harmless (to fish) disease called black-spot disease. It's a parasite that infects birds, but fish are just the hosts. It's very common in F0 "wild caught" fish. Won't harm your fish, and you can't do much about it anyway. Your fish get it by eating --live foods.


----------

